

Show HN: Cloud Computing Comparison Engine - prohor
https://www.cloudorado.com/

======
gkaiser
I kind of wish there was something as focused as this for other things - like
cars, bikes, laptops, ISPs, movie/TV streaming - maybe everything. Instead, I
spend hours on Google, trying to become an expert quickly - and then get
buyers remorse.

------
prohor
Thanks to HN community. One bug found and already fixed. It was though
reported out of HN (not via HN comment) therefore not visible here.

